# brushed esc.



## kallen28 (Jul 13, 2011)

Any novak gt7 or gtx speedos out there. Trying to find one for rj speed legend. Or Lrp quantum 2 competition


----------



## Tranny Car Man. (Jan 8, 2006)

*Novac Speedo*

Sir,you have a PM.


----------

